# Wrong Title on airline ticket



## jenni46 (23 Jun 2009)

Hi guys,
can anyone help me I have booked a flight to Miami next week and due to a computer glitch my ticket says my name is Mr.Jennifer Blogs (Not real name). As i am clearly not a male how much hassle am I going to get going to the states. I booked the flights through an online operator that does not offer phone assistance so I am waiting for an email reply, just tying to set me mind at ease while I'm waiting so if anyone had any advise please help..


----------



## helllohello (23 Jun 2009)

i had this problem with ryanair but a phone call sorted it out at no extra expense. 
i remember checking at the time and i dont think a passport has mr or mrs on it so it should make no difference.


----------



## jenni46 (23 Jun 2009)

thanks, I just dont know who to call though I booked using a 3rd party website called sky-tours and they dont have a phone number, Im also just a wee bit worried since it is the states im travelling to has anyone had this experience going here?


----------



## samanthajane (23 Jun 2009)

Not sure about the US but i flew to turkey once as a mr and the bf was a mrs. 

We never said anything to anyone and no one picked up on this. 

There so busy checking people in i dont think they will even look at this.


----------



## suemoo1 (23 Jun 2009)

id be wary though as going to usa as usually much more stricter..


----------



## Curious81 (23 Jun 2009)

helllohello said:


> i had this problem with ryanair but a phone call sorted it out at no extra expense.



Wow Ryanair sort out a problem at no extra expense, so pigs do fly


----------



## Mumha (23 Jun 2009)

Curious81 said:


> Wow Ryanair sort out a problem at no extra expense, so pigs do fly


 
I hate flying with Ryanair, but in fairness, this has happened to me a few times and once they see that it is a straightforward mistake (as opposed to trying to get a name change), they have no problem fixing the error free of charge.


----------



## so-crates (23 Jun 2009)

I have had similar happen to me (on more than one occassion!) and it has never presented an issue. I would probably just suggest that you ring the airline you will be flying with and check with them if it will cause you a problem checking in.


----------



## mosstown (23 Jun 2009)

if there isn't a title on your passport then it doesn't matter.  who is to say whether you are a "Mr or a Mrs" !!?


----------



## mufc77 (23 Jun 2009)

had my dad down as a doctor, which he isn't, recently with ryanair.  didnt cause a problem


----------



## jenni46 (23 Jun 2009)

Hi Guys spoke to my airline and they said not to worry at all that the only part that matters is that your name matches your passport which it does, she said I wont have a problem with customs either as with ESTA waiver form is correct, thanks for your help though...


----------

